

Software implementation of the ReacTogon - jiggyghallam
https://github.com/jiggyghallam/Hex-Chain-Reactive-Music

======
jiggyghallam
Hex working:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJK7eYkVy-c&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJK7eYkVy-c&feature=youtu.be)
Based off: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AklKy2NDpqs>

